# Hey DaRizzle, how is your Hero Derek Fisher doing?



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

You must be so happy the Laker's have Fisher's clutch 31.3 fg% in this series. He's also playing his special brand of defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kenneth said:


> You must be so happy the Laker's have Fisher's clutch 31.3 fg% in this series. He's also playing his special brand of defense.


You consistently make yourself look stupid by knocking Fisher. He has only taken 16 shots and it has only been 2 games yet you think that's a significant enough sample size to post FG%? And if you watched last night Fisher guarded Allen for much of the 2nd half and shut him down (only 5 points in the 2nd half).

Just to recap, he hits big shots, he takes care of the ball, and he brings toughness and leadership. He is a good player. It's annoying as hell as a fan of a team without a PG to see Lakers fans pin _team losses_ on this guy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He's dong great Kenneth...he told me to tell you that he's a little busy being in the finals for the 6th time so he is going to have to get back to you about how you wish bodily injury on him and call him one of the worst NBA players currently.

Maybe Kenneth you can make the NBA salary cap disappear so we can have CP3 instead of Fisher next year. If we dont have an all-star at EVERY position then its not up to your standards right?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dear kenneth,

stfu.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh: Kenneth you're always proven wrong when it comes to Fisher, it's pretty amazing when you think about it. Without Fisher's defense on Allen and his double-digit scoring output in the fourth LA is down 2-1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd say he's doing pretty ****ing great.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he has one bad game, and kenneth chooses to overemphasize that and ignore his other great games that got the lakers to where they are (the finals).

i bet fish wouldn't even wish for you to break your legs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Epic ****ing Mini-Bump


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:funny:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Epic.

Ownage in It's purest form.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kenneth got clowned in under 24 hours.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is hilarious. whats funny is Fisher might have just won this series for us tonight. He didn't just hit a single clutch shot had a moment as he's known to have but he carried the offense in the 4th quarter which makes this thread even funnier. 

Leave Fish alone when it matters I know he'll be there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

****ing hilarious. Epic pwn.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Derek hasnt forgotten..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im really at a loss for words...I mean could anyone be more pwnd on a sports forum?

I love you Derek Fisher...You won us that game, no ifs, ands, or butts

(Somebody make a gif of Fishers 3 on 1 "and one" layup at the end of the game)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kenneth should go grab a beer with lamarbutler.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread is golden. Seriously Kenneth, did Derek bang your wife or something? Your hate for him is unnatural.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im just gonna post the stat line here for when this thread gets bumped in the future:

http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=300608002
11 points on 5/7 shooting in the 4th

God Bless Derek Fisher...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Kenneth got clowned in under 24 hours.


Kenneth, you really do need to come in here and man-up to your epic post. LOL

If you don't come on in, Ima gonna make this a sticky for at least a year!

So, come in here and MAN UPPPPPPP...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> If you don't come on in, Ima gonna make this a sticky for at least a year!


You're a good man Ron...do it...even if he mans up (he will say congrats but its only one game)

its worthy, even if its me saying it :grinning:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We would have won in 2004 if Phil had had D. Fish starting instead of Payton :baseldance:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm not the biggest Fisher guy in the world but I know he'll be there when it counts. He can be 0-6 but I'd still trust him to make the next shot with the game on the line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This might be the best thread I've seen on BBF in a long time, seriously.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> This might be the best thread I've seen on BBF in a long time, seriously.


Yeah, but I want to see Kenneth nut it up and come in here and acknowledge his foobar.

Kenneth, what is the frequency?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the best quality - hopefully another better one pops up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was such a sick play. If anyone predicted he would run with that ball, you're crazy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FX™ said:


> That was such a sick play. If anyone predicted he would run with that ball, you're crazy.


My heart was in my stomach when I saw what Fisher had planned by halfcourt....3 seconds later I was lifting a friend over my head in rejoice!


Thanks Basel for the gif! :baseldance:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FX™ said:


> That was such a sick play. If anyone predicted he would run with that ball, you're crazy.


That is what makes him special above all others. I believe you should play aggressive ball all the way down to 0:24...it doesn't make much sense to sit on a ball with 0:55 and only a four-point lead.

Fisher is the man!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Not the best quality - hopefully another better one pops up.


I'm working at home today...this clip has motivated me to review the fourth quarter again...the Fish that saved L.A. lol great headline in ESPN last night.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Did you know:



> According to the Elias Sports Bureau, Fisher has drawn 20 offensive fouls in the playoffs, more than any other player this postseason -- second and third are Boston's Glen Davis (11) and Paul Pierce (10).


http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5268743


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Not a big Fisher fan but he came up huge in the 4th quarter. The and-1 play was amazing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> My heart was in my stomach when I saw what Fisher had planned by halfcourt....3 seconds later I was lifting a friend over my head in rejoice!
> 
> 
> Thanks Basel for the gif! :baseldance:


Kind of like when Artest shot that three in game 5 versus the suns? Is a 1-3 lay-up better than a wide open 3?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kind of like when Artest shot that three in game 5 versus the suns? Is a 1-3 lay-up better than a wide open 3?





> Jackson: “We always take direct lines of principle. If you’ve got a direct line to the basket, you’ve got to go with it. Things will happen the right way out there.”



...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kenneth hates fish so much that i bet even fish's stalker couldn't even turn him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kind of like when Artest shot that three in game 5 versus the suns? Is a 1-3 lay-up better than a wide open 3?


Not as much, even though Fisher is not good at finishing around the rim he had a good head start against the defenders. Dont get me wrong, it was a risky play but we are talking about a layup and he had them beat. He was gonna make sure he at least got fouled.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone catch the video as he watched? he was saying the same.. looked like he was thinking "noooooooooooooooooooooo... yess!"


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

afobisme said:


> anyone catch the video as he watched? he was saying the same.. looked like he was thinking "noooooooooooooooooooooo... yess!"


Fish was just being Kobe, Kobe should have never thought "no" in that instance.

If you look at the video closely, it appears Fish doesn't make his decision until just before he reaches half-court, when he observes (the crafty veteran that he is) the Boston players transitioning in slow motion.

GREAT.

FREAKING.

PLAY.

GREAT.

FREAKING.

DECISION.

I love the look on Doc Rivers' face after that play. It was as thought he was thinking, "What the **** just happened?," as he turned to one of his assistants, who was just shaking his head.

Classic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Someone took another camera version of the play and put it to a very appropriate music theme. If the sound doesn't work for you, you can go to YouTube and type in the ID, which is bEn2uMkyqRM.

Awesome! I love the part where Fish is screaming when Gasol picks him up and where the referee is nodding, "Oh yeah, you got fouled!" LOL

Kenneth really needs to add this video to his library!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

DFish for Finals MVP! 

(Not really, just wanted to get in this thread with everyone else)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great thread.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth STILL nowhere to be found....

Sticky this son of a bitch


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> Someone took another camera version of the play and put it to a very appropriate music theme. If the sound doesn't work for you, you can go to YouTube and type in the ID, which is bEn2uMkyqRM.
> 
> Awesome! I love the part where Fish is screaming when Gasol picks him up and where the referee is nodding, "Oh yeah, you got fouled!" LOL
> 
> Kenneth really needs to add this video to his library!


loved the music.....our savior guiding us to the light!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Not as much, even though Fisher is not good at finishing around the rim he had a good head start against the defenders. Dont get me wrong, it was a risky play but we are talking about a layup and he had them beat. He was gonna make sure he at least got fouled.


1-3 layup by a poor finisher, wide open 3-pointer from a decent shooter. Pretty comparable.

Two main differences, one is Artest, one is Fisher and one went in.

Still think all the people labeling Artest's decision as horrid should say something about Fish. You at least acknowledge that it was a risk, but most of the media puppets and sheep said nothing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pretty lame that we want to belittle a poster to the point of sticking this. Is someone going to sticky DaRizzle's prediction of no rings (and probably just a pacific title) if the lakers win?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You are right. My bad.

If anyone ever wants to overrule me, go right ahead. I do a lot of stupid things sometimes. (Ask my wife, she will say most times.)

I guess he has taken enough abuse. But you have to admit, it's a hell of a thread.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I have no regrets about about posting this.

Fisher is still shooting 41.2% from the field and 0 for 7 from 3 point range. If you guys are happy with that, so be it. DaRizzle made a thread after the Lakers played a poor defensive Suns team. Fisher is still the one of, if not the worst starting PG in the entire league.

For the entirety of the playoffs he has a 10.7 PER rating which avoids his generally awful defense. That's worse than most of the backup guards in the playoffs.

Also, our two other guards: Brown and Farmar are both shooting 46.7% from the field. Nothing Fisher is doing is really impressing me except for the 4th quarter of the 3rd game. But if you account for the fact that we were down so much in the first place because Fisher was jacking up ill advised shots and missing them, it's nothing to be proud about.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kenneth said:


> I have no regrets about about posting this.
> 
> Fisher is still shooting 41.2% from the field and 0 for 7 from 3 point range. If you guys are happy with that, so be it. DaRizzle made a thread after the Lakers played a poor defensive Suns team. Fisher is still the one of, if not the worst starting PG in the entire league.
> 
> ...


He made that thread during the Jazz series.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sorry Kenneth, but if you can't take your lumps for this thread and be _genuinely_ embarrassed then you just don't have a good sense of humor. Fish is still a very average player, but the guy is straight money in the clutch and you were quite literally eating your words less than 24 hours after this thread. It would be like clowning Horry for his Game 3 2002 WCF performance only to see him hit The Shot in Game 4 the next day.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ron said:


> Someone took another camera version of the play and put it to a very appropriate music theme. If the sound doesn't work for you, you can go to YouTube and type in the ID, which is bEn2uMkyqRM.
> 
> Awesome! I love the part where Fish is screaming when Gasol picks him up and where the referee is nodding, "Oh yeah, you got fouled!" LOL
> 
> Kenneth really needs to add this video to his library!


Oh and by the way, that video is freaking sweet! :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Cap said:


> I'm sorry Kenneth, but if you can't take your lumps for this thread and be _genuinely_ embarrassed then you just don't have a good sense of humor. Fish is still a very average player, but the guy is straight money in the clutch and you were quite literally eating your words less than 24 hours after this thread. It would be like clowning Horry for his Game 3 2002 WCF performance only to see him hit The Shot in Game 4 the next day.


That's my whole problem with the lovefest for Fisher. His whole "clutch" shooting is an illusion and if he isn't such an awful player for most of the game, his glorified occasional shots in the 4th quarter wouldn't be needed. It's neglects the fact that those clutch shots wouldn't even be needed if his play didn't cause the Lakers to be down so much in the first place, or that the Lakers would often have double digit leads if Fisher didn't let opposing PGs dribble by him to the rim while he just stands there and acts like a blackhole in the set offense.

He jacks up 3's early in the shot clock with out passing to Kobe or Gasol first. I'm not talking about when he shoots wide open jumpers, that's fine. But he's generally a dumbass that shoots more ill advised shots then anyone else on the team, and usually misses them without funneling through the top players on the team first. That's why his efficiency numbers are so bad.

Then I see dumbasses coming in and happy about how is made 2 or 3 shots in the 4th quarter when he finishes a game 2 for 8 or 4 for 12 shooting.
*
Fisher's CAREER playoff fg% is 42.6%.* Think about that for a moment. He isn't an average point guard in any sense. He is a bad defender and his offense has gotten an undeserved reputation. You could replace Fisher with a lot of backups in the league and the Lakers would be a better team.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Cap said:


> I'm sorry Kenneth, but if you can't take your lumps for this thread and be _genuinely_ embarrassed then you just don't have a good sense of humor. Fish is still a very average player, but the guy is straight money in the clutch and you were quite literally eating your words less than 24 hours after this thread. It would be like clowning Horry for his Game 3 2002 WCF performance only to see him hit The Shot in Game 4 the next day.


Given the stats I've stated. How do you think Fisher is an average player? His shooting is definitely below average if you even bother to look at his numbers instead of having selective memory about the few shots he makes every once in awhile in the 4th quarter, which is mostly attributed to the sheer volume of shots he takes.

His defense is among the worst in the league IMO.

Which part of him is average? In every sense of the game, he is below average to absolute ****. If you replaced Derek Fisher's name and put it by his stat lines, would you think he was a avg player? No. You'd think he was absolutely horrible and would be surprised how any team would manage to win as many titles with such a liablity.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

So Fisher 2 for 9 tonight. His FG% for the entire Celtics series is 41.2%. 

Where are you guys hiding?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fisher sucks, I don't care I'm over his awesome game 3 performance. He's inconsistent, he's constantly trying to bait the officials with flops, flails, and holding/grabbing the opposing players. It's just pathetic. When he goes up for a jump shot, half the time he flails and pretends he was fouled, instead of just going up and knocking it down. If an opposing player is with in a foot of Fisher, you can bet your backside you will see some awkward herky jerky movement and flop out of Fisher. Fisher's days better be numbered in LA.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol.

Blame it on Fisher.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not blaming this on fisher, the whole ****ing team sucked. end of story.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think anyone's hiding. He sucked tonight, but then again, everyone outside of Kobe did as well.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Kenneth said:


> So Fisher 2 for 9 tonight. His FG% for the entire Celtics series is 41.2%.
> 
> Where are you guys hiding?


Oh ya, you showed everyone. :uhoh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kenneth do you have any sense of humour at all?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's too busy brewing up hate for fish. he is probably working up a no fish diet too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I made all my shots tonight

Signed, 


Derek Fisher


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And all of your free throws, D-Fish!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now just lay off the fouls


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Since Kenneth decided to take his Fish-hate to the main board...

...BUMP!

:bsmile:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron said:


> Since Kenneth decided to take his Fish-hate to the main board...
> 
> ...BUMP!
> 
> :bsmile:


Go ahead and bump it. DaRizzle still didn't address the fact that he doesn't know the difference between a starting PG vs a backup PG.

Fisher is still the worst starting PG in the league and we would be better off getting rid of his sorry ass.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron - it's funny you make little bump posts but you are completely unable to use any evidence.

Fact is, pretty much every single NBA team in the league would be worst off if Fisher were their starting PG instead of who the currently have. You can try to joke around but at the end of the day, you have nothing on your side that supports Fisher being anything except what he is, a ****ty player. For a bball debate forum creator, you seem unable to point to any points that support that Fisher isn't a bad PG.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I said on the other thread in the main forum, I don't necessarily disagree with you that there is a liability here.

Getting you all hot and bothered is entertainment enough for me.

If I wanted to, I could run circles around you. I waste enough time here and on this topic to dissuade me to continue this conversation. Suffice it to say you have not responded to me on all this PER bull**** that i responded to you on the other thread, maybe you can get to it before the day is out.

Creating this board eight years ago doesn't make me all-knowing all-things-basketball. I just had the wherewithal, the money, and the desire to create a basketball board at the time. It was and still is an enjoyable experience. I have 43 years of watching the NBA and the college ranks; I think I know what I am talking about; sure don't have to defend anything to you.

For all of your spouting off about statistics, you still don't address Fish's leadership and big-game shot skills. That is because you can't defend against these precious commodities. They support keeping Fish but you will be damned to give one lousy grudging paragraph in support of Fish. Which makes you non-credible, period.

Take care now, and do please address the baloney PER stuff you keep babbling about. I am curious to see your response in that arena.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron said:


> If I wanted to, I could run circles around you.


Yet, at the same time you don't, *because you don't have anything*.

Don't pretend to joke around because you have no legit argument for anything your talking about. What is this leadership exactly? I like how you bring up intangibles because there is no aspect about his actual basketball skills that isn't below average. You can't even bring up anything vague like decision making because Fisher has a horrible basketball IQ. He jacks up 3 point pointers a few seconds into offensive sets every once in awhile because he thinks he's a lot better than he actually is. These are shots any other player would be pulled out of a game for except for stars. Except Fisher isn't a star, he's just a veteran who rode the coattails of better players.

I already addressed the supposed "clutch" shooting. It's just an illusion of selective memory by uneducated basketball fans who just follow along with what commentators tell them to think. His overall shooting is detrimental to the team. I fail to see what I should be impressed by fisher going 2 for 8 every other game and then be happy because he manages to hit half his shots every once in awhile. He's a bad offensive player, every measurable statistic shows that he is a bad offensive player. You just choose to ignore them because you don't have anything to back up what you say.

Your simple logic seems to be
*Fisher is a decent player because he makes a few shots in the 4th quarter every once in awhile in the playoffs
you ignore the fact that in many of those same games, the Lakers would have double digit leads if it wasn't for his poor play on both ends of the court in the first place


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kenneth said:


> Your simple logic seems to be
> *Fisher is a decent player because he makes a few shots in the 4th quarter every once in awhile in the playoffs
> you ignore the fact that in many of those same games, the Lakers would have double digit leads if it wasn't for his poor play on both ends of the court in the first place


You can speculate about _what would have happened_ all you want. We know what _DID_ happen, and that has involved Fisher making numerous huge shots over the course of his 5 championship career.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh and BTW, Fishers horrible defense kept Ray Allen under his season and playoff averages for PTS, FG%, 3pt%, REB, AST, STL, and over his averages for TO's.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Fisher, who is absolutely driven to find greatness despite deficiencies in raw talent, has opened eyes with his clutch performances to help Phil Jackson’s Lakers win the past two titles.
> 
> Fisher obviously has slowed a bit over the years. He’s not the greatest finisher and some nights during the regular season he obviously struggles against quick young guards.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://blogs.hoopshype.com/blogs/la...the-rise-of-the-character-guys/#ixzz0swfsrRtY


----------

